# Sony 55XF9005 vs LG OLED55C7D



## Supes (6. Juni 2018)

Hey

Ich will mir schon seit einiger Zeit einen neuen TV anschaffen. Nachdem ich schon einige Modelle im Auge hatte, bin ich beim Sony XF9005 angekommen. Beinahe doppelt so teuer, wie der ursprünglich anvisierte LG 55SJ800V, aber aufgrund der Local Dimming Problematik kommt der (leider) nicht mehr in Frage.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass man für die 1300€, für die ich den Sony im Angebot bekomme, auch schon den LG OLED55C7D bekommt. Zu welchem der beiden Geräte würdet ihr mir raten?

Ich dachte ja, dass sich die Frage gar nicht stellt und dass OLED eindeutig die bessere Wahl ist. Aber ich habe häufig gelesen, dass diese Technologie gerade bei den günstigen Einsteigermodellen nicht ganz ideal funktioniert. Einbrennen (das Problem kenne ich vom Plasma, da ist nach gut fünf Jahren aber nichts dauerhaft eingebrannt), Schlieren, Verlust der Leuchtstärke über die Zeit, etc. Ein "guter" LED wie der XF9005 soll da insgesamt durchaus Paroli bieten können. 

Entfernung zum TV sind ca. 2-3 Meter, geschaut wird aus sehr zentraler Position. Wichtig ist vor allem das Bild bei BluRay, Amazon Prime Video und Netflix; FreeTV gucke ich selten und wenn, dann muss das Bild nicht umwerfend toll sein. Einzige Ausnahme ist Sport in den ÖR, bspw. die kommende WM. Das sollte jetzt nicht ganz furchtbar sein. Eine Konsole habe ich im Moment nicht, will aber nicht ausschließen, dass noch eine PS4 oder XOne angeschafft wird. Meine TVs habe ich schon immer ein paar Jahre, falls man also wirklich davon ausgehen muss, dass der OLED nach zwei, drei Jahren merklich abbaut, wäre das ein Problem.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## hollymollyman (6. Juni 2018)

Hi!
Ich hab den sony jetzt ca 4 wochen und bin sehr zufrieden,letzte woche kam das dolby vision update.
Benutz ihn für filme und zocken (pc).
wollte mir auch zuerst nen oled holen aber da sich aufgrund der risiken bei den diesjährigen LG Modellen nichts getan hat hab ich zum Sony LCD gegriffen.
Wenns umbedingt n oled sein müsste würde ich bei Sony bleiben, aufgrund des Prozessors.

MfG


----------



## yingtao (6. Juni 2018)

Die Nachteile von OLED sind die selben wie schon bei Plasma, aber längst nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie bei Plasmas. Das bessere Bild erhälst du auf jeden Fall bei OLED, da jeder einzelne Pixel von sich aus leuchten kann. Beim Sony hat du halt "nur" local Dimming was gut ist, aber nicht an OLED heran kommt. Ich habe meinen OLED jetzt bald 2 Jahre lang und der ist täglich im Einsatz, mit Standbild von Aufnahmen, Hauptmenü von der PS4 usw. und es ist nichts eingebrannt. Schlieren konnte ich bisher keine wahrnehmen (die OLEDs von LG laufen aber auch nativ mit 100Hz) und auch eine Abnahme der Leuchtstärke kann ich nicht wahrnehmen.

Bei der 7er Serie von LG gibt es aber einen großen Nachteil, falls man viel Youtube nutzt. Alle Modelle der 7er Serie außer die Signature Edition (G7 ist das glaube ich) nutzen einen abgespeckten Prozessor wodurch 4k HDR auf Youtube nicht unterstützt wird und viele 4k Videos auf Youtube ruckeln, weil die häufig ein vom Chip nicht unterstütztes Codec nutzen und Encodierung dann per Software läuft. Etwas anderes was stören könnte ist die Art der Entspiegelung. Das Display an sich spiegelt, hat aber eine Beschichtung die einfallendes Licht stärker streuen soll wodurch es zu weniger Spiegelungen kommen soll. Es spiegelt aber trotzdem und wenn man seitlich auf das Display schaut hat das Bild einen lila Stich.

Wenn es nur ums TV gucken, Streamen (Amazon und Netflix), Blurays und vielleicht Spielekonsolen geht würde ich wegen des besseren Bildes zum OLED greifen, besonders wenn man zuvor einen Plasma hatte. Den viel höheren Schwarzwert von LCDs bemerkt man, selbst mit local Dimming. Der Sony ist wahrscheinlich die sicherere Alternative. Man müsste halt gucken ob der verbaute Chip mit Youtube HDR kompatibel ist und ob einem vielleicht Android TV eher gefällt als WebOS.


----------



## manimani89 (6. Juni 2018)

Würde einen oled nehmen die bildqualität erreichst du nirgends. Und das mit einbrennen wird so übertrieben daemrgestellt. Nutze meinen nur am pc und wenn mal bur in gibt dann ist das nach ein paar sec. Wieder weg und man siehts auch bei grauen hintergrund. Würde nicht mehr wechseln


----------



## Supes (7. Juni 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten so weit!

Aktuell tendiere ich zum OLED. Ist halt die neuere Technik, die mich schon sehr interessiert und die Vorteile sind klar. Sorgen macht mir nur noch immer das Nachleuchten und mögliche Einbrennen, auch wenn ihr sagt, dass das überdramatisiert ist. Bei meinem Plasma habe ich es in fünf Jahren nicht geschafft, etwas einbrennen zu lassen. Zu den OLEDs gibt es in Hifi-Foren aber schon viele Berichte über eingebrannte Sender-Logos, teilweise nach kurzer Zeit. Wichtig ist es wohl, den LG immer im Standby zu lassen, und nicht vom Strom zu trennen. Denn im Standby führt er einen Bereinigungs-Algorhitmus durch, der Bildfehler erkennen und beheben soll. Hält man sich daran und an andere Vorgaben von LG (nicht länger als 10 Stunden das gleiche Programm wegen des Logos, etc.) sind sie scheinbar kulant, was das Austauschen von beschädigten Displays angeht.



yingtao schrieb:


> Bei der 7er Serie von LG gibt es aber einen großen Nachteil, falls man viel Youtube nutzt. Alle Modelle der 7er Serie außer die Signature Edition (G7 ist das glaube ich) nutzen einen abgespeckten Prozessor wodurch 4k HDR auf Youtube nicht unterstützt wird und viele 4k Videos auf Youtube ruckeln, weil die häufig ein vom Chip nicht unterstütztes Codec nutzen und Encodierung dann per Software läuft.



Das allerdings ist nervig. Ich gucke nicht viel Youtube und bislang nur am PC, aber da es eine der möglichen 4k Quellen ist, würde ich das hin und wieder sicher gerne mal am OLED genießen. Lässt sich dieses Problem lösen, indem ich Youtube über einen 4k/HDR fähigen Bluray-Player laufen lasse? Auch nicht ideal, aber hin und wieder in Ordnung.

In einem anderen Forum habe ich gerade gelesen, dass es wohl an Youtubes VP9 liegt. Hierfür hat LG letztes Jahr ein Firmware-Update veröffentlicht, das man angeblich selbst über die Website von LG herunterladen und per USB Stick auf den TV spielen muss. Ist wohl nicht Teil eines Auto-Updates. Das soll die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit von VP9 verbessern...


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juni 2018)

yingtao schrieb:


> Bei der 7er Serie von LG gibt es aber einen großen Nachteil, falls man viel Youtube nutzt. Alle Modelle der 7er Serie außer die Signature Edition (G7 ist das glaube ich) nutzen einen abgespeckten Prozessor wodurch 4k HDR auf Youtube nicht unterstützt wird und viele 4k Videos auf Youtube ruckeln, weil die häufig ein vom Chip nicht unterstütztes Codec nutzen und Encodierung dann per Software läuft. Etwas anderes was stören könnte ist die Art der Entspiegelung. Das Display an sich spiegelt, hat aber eine Beschichtung die einfallendes Licht stärker streuen soll wodurch es zu weniger Spiegelungen kommen soll. Es spiegelt aber trotzdem und wenn man seitlich auf das Display schaut hat das Bild einen lila Stich.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Youtube 4K HDR läuft einwand- und ruckelfrei.
Genauso wie Amazon und Netflix.
Einen Lila-Stich von der Seite sehe ich nicht.
Fernseher: LG B7 55"


----------



## hollymollyman (7. Juni 2018)

Falls noch nicht geschehen, würd ich mir mal n paar reviews von "digitalfernsehen" auf you tube angucken.
Sehr informativ und ausgiebig. Dort siehst du auch das Nachleuchten bei oleds.
Die 2018 Oleds von LG ham mittlerweile nen neuen Prozessor drin.


----------



## floppyexe (7. Juni 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Einen Lila-Stich von der Seite sehe ich nicht.


Liegt an der Polfilterfolie. Manche nehmen den "lila Stich" war, andere nicht. Beim 16- er Modell war es noch ausgeprägter.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. Juni 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Youtube 4K HDR läuft einwand- und ruckelfrei.
> Genauso wie Amazon und Netflix.
> Einen Lila-Stich von der Seite sehe ich nicht.
> Fernseher: LG B7 55"



Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. 
4k hdr laeuft absolut flüssig auch in youtube. 

Würde auch in keinem test angemaengelt..... Keine Ahnung wo yingtao das gehört haben will


----------



## Supes (11. Juni 2018)

Im neuen Media Markt Prospekt, das ich online noch nicht gefunden habe, soll der 55B7D für 1199€ drin sein. Schon ein toller Preis. Aber eigentlich will ich den C7. Der Standfuß gefällt mir besser, der Rahmen ist komplett schwarz und nicht silbern umrandet, das verbaute Soundsystem ist besser (ja, wer "wirklich" wert auf Sound legt, ist natürlich auch damit nicht zufrieden; ich habe aber noch nichts zum Dranhängen da) und die Kontrastfolie soll den Kontrast merklich verbessern. Irgendwo stand auch, dass der B7 keinen Twin-Tripple-Tuner hat, den der C7 haben soll. Da finden sich aber widersprüchliche Angaben und mehr als nice to have ist das nicht. 

Den C7 habe ich vorgestern bei Octomedia live gesehen, steht dort für 1499€ mit fünf Jahren Garantie. Besonders toll war das Bild nicht, lief aber auch nur ARD HD wie auf allen anderen TVs auch. Wenn dort mehrere an einem Verteiler hängen, kann wohl nichts gutes mehr rauskommen. Und wie er eingestellt war weiß ich auch nicht.

Nun warte ich das Media Markt Prospekt ab und frage dann nach, ob sie mir den C7 auch zu einem netten Preis besorgen können. Bekomme ihn im Internet zwar mit Versand für 1350€, aber ich will lieber vor Ort kaufen. Wenn nicht sind die fünf Jahre Garantie bei Octomedia ein Argument, falls er über die Jahre dann doch Ausfälle zeigt.


----------



## floppyexe (11. Juni 2018)

Den C7V bekommst du ab 1299 online. Ich würde zuschlagen. Zumal der Oled mal 2700€ kam. Bald wirds ihn nicht mehr geben. Die 18- er Modelle sind da.
Der B7 hat einen Twin-Tripple-Tuner. Der B6 hatte keinen.


----------

